# Shipping stuff to Philippines



## paraskidan (May 2, 2015)

Hello I am new here, havent searched the old links too much but was wondering if anyone has experience shipping big stuff in containers to the Philippines.
I met a guy when I ws there who was from Chicago area who said he shipped a jetski there and ut did not cost him much, well I lost his contact info so I dont know how to proceed or costs.
I would like to ship a couple of older jetskis and a couple of scooters and if I have toi fill the container more stuff.
Another question if this can be done where does shipment go? Manila? I need the stuff to get to Palawan. I looked up used jetski from Philippines and you pay close to 10000 us dollars for a old piece of junk thats why I want to bring mine if possible. I know there is vat tax but Ill pay that.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Shipping to the Philippines*



paraskidan said:


> Hello I am new here, havent searched the old links too much but was wondering if anyone has experience shipping big stuff in containers to the Philippines.
> I met a guy when I ws there who was from Chicago area who said he shipped a jetski there and ut did not cost him much, well I lost his contact info so I dont know how to proceed or costs.
> I would like to ship a couple of older jetskis and a couple of scooters and if I have toi fill the container more stuff.
> Another question if this can be done where does shipment go? Manila? I need the stuff to get to Palawan. I looked up used jetski from Philippines and you pay close to 10000 us dollars for a old piece of junk thats why I want to bring mine if possible. I know there is vat tax but Ill pay that.


One of the things that you are going to have to deal with is import fees and customs fees. You may very well be charged what you paid for originally as far as the jet skis and motorbikes in import taxes and customs fees. Is it worth it for you to do that? Your shipment, if you do go with it, will come to Manila, it is then possible to ship it, possibly, by ferry, to Palawan, but you will need to find a good shipper. Also, I wouldn't just ship the cargo all alone but go with it. I saw an ad where there were two Kawasaki jet skis, new, for sale, and they are pretty expensive, in the range you stated, but they are new, not used. As far as motorbikes, you can do well to buy them here in the Philippines. A Kawasaki Barako 175 is a good strong bike here and is very popular. They run, perhaps, 85,000 pesos in cost.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Beauracracy*



paraskidan said:


> Hello I am new here, havent searched the old links too much but was wondering if anyone has experience shipping big stuff in containers to the Philippines.
> I met a guy when I ws there who was from Chicago area who said he shipped a jetski there and ut did not cost him much, well I lost his contact info so I dont know how to proceed or costs.
> I would like to ship a couple of older jetskis and a couple of scooters and if I have toi fill the container more stuff.
> Another question if this can be done where does shipment go? Manila? I need the stuff to get to Palawan. I looked up used jetski from Philippines and you pay close to 10000 us dollars for a old piece of junk thats why I want to bring mine if possible. I know there is vat tax but Ill pay that.


I haven't heard any terrific Bureau of Customs shipping stories yet but I'll keep my eye's open on this board. Are you sure you'd want to deal with Philippine Customs, wouldn't you want to avoid them. I sold everything I own before I left the states and anything heavy I didn't want to ship, I sent in the Balikbayan boxes.

Customs will levy some sort of Import Duty it won't be VAT but it will end up costing you half the price of brand new scooter or Jet Ski, (Blue book, warning they have their own version of a Blue Book) that would be the reality here. 

So hopefully you can find your buddy and figure out what he did, chances are he left it with customs after he got the shockingly high bill.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

maybe look at breaking the jet skies down and sending them thru lbc balykbian boxes. 
this past weekend when I was in Chicago lbc sending some boxes there were a lot of big boxes being shipped. just build your box with 2 or 3 boxes put together. we actually put 2 boxes together for one of are packages because the size of it wouldn't fit in one regular box....


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*shipping*



paraskidan said:


> As to shipping this guy I met we talked long about this while riding in van around Bohol he brought a older 2stroke jetski to Philippines and didnt pay much tax or import fee I remember he said it was worth it.Another option is to disassemble the jetski.
> Its just like when people bring over the Honda cars from Japan to Philippines they
> 
> disassemble them so they are just parts ...cheap import fee then.
> They sell them for 5000 after reassembled.


i would love to ship my honda xl 500 enduro ... even if i had to cut the frame in half .
but what about getting it registered ?
.. parasksian sent you a pm ..not sure if you have enough posts to receive it .


----------

